# Fantastic Mr. Fox.



## Axelfox (Nov 27, 2009)

So who's going to see the film?


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 28, 2009)

Saw it.

Had a beautifully built non-sequitar storyline and bouncy fun to keep any ages entertained, the plot jumped around a bit sometimes but it was a blast!


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 28, 2009)

I have yet to see it... Lately I haven't been going to the movies to much...  Plus, My family won't want to watch some "kids crap" :/


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 9, 2009)

Good movie, the stop animations was quite seamless @ times, and the story line was fun.


----------



## CyberFox (Dec 9, 2009)

I saw it with my brother and my mom
I enjoyed it, however my mom slept through the film and my brother didn't like it


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 9, 2009)

planning on seeing it when im back home from school for the holidays...maybe seeing it on a date, if they want to see it :3


----------



## Mr. Morris (Dec 9, 2009)

I REALLY want to see it. What with me being a fox and all. It's pretty personal for me. :3 *FurWub*


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 9, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> I saw it with my brother and my mom
> I enjoyed it, however my mom slept through the film and my brother didn't like it



Your mother is a sensible woman.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 9, 2009)

Much better than I expected. Good story line, the charaters were nicely done, and the stop animation was quite good; I bet it was a pain in the ass to create.


----------



## Isen (Dec 9, 2009)

I plan on seeing it this weekend.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

I plan on seeing it this weekend.
Has pretty good ratings but trolls are starting to claim it a "furfag" film on the comments on youtube.
I won't feed them. But it sure makes me mad. It's a classic stop motion movie with an amazing cast.


----------

